# Solved: Windows 8 and HP TouchSmart 600-1050



## Jim73 (Apr 18, 2010)

Does anyone know if HP or nvidia have or plan to or have drivers to make the HP TouchSmart 600-1050 compatible with Windows 8?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I would very much doubt it
HP have stated that they will NOT generally be making any Windows 7 drivers available for their computers sold with Windows 8 pre-installed.

They stated this when people were buying 8 and attempting to revert to 7.

I consider it highly unlikely that they will therefore, list Windows 8 drivers for computers NOT currently available with that operating system, with the possible exception of the most recent models, that were originally sold with Windows 7.

However, there is one very sure way to find out - ask them.
That is not meant other than to be the most genuine of advice.

It is probably easier to ask on the HP forum.

As the release date for your model was
*Release date* 
27-Aug-2009
My money is on the answer being NO


----------



## Jim73 (Apr 18, 2010)

I suspected as much. They want me to buy a new computer when I have a perfectly good one. I'll stick with Windows 7 Ultimate. Thanks.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

There is one EASY way to try
Take out the HDD, put in the cheapest you can find, just to try
Install 8 see how it runs
If it is no good you can take that drive out and return the original
This saves all the hassle of a system image, and installing 8 on that original drive, or trying it as a dual boot if you have room etc.


----------



## Jim73 (Apr 18, 2010)

Unfortunately it is not so easy, since this is an all-in-one, but that is an excellent idea for a normal desk top of laptop. Thanks.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Jim73 said:


> Unfortunately it is not so easy, since this is an all-in-one, but that is an excellent idea for a normal desk top of laptop. Thanks.


Sure it is, HP even has a guide on how to do it, see here: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...seCategory&cc=us&dlc=en&lc=en&product=4007138

But a quick Google search reveals that users have been struggling with getting Windows 8 running properly on these units.


----------

